# red starfish question!



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I was thinking about putting a red starfish in my tank once it is done cycling. I've been reading up on them and it says the like to eat algae, bacterial film ect. But I was wondering if it would eat all the algae that is living on my live rock? please let me know if you have any information, thanks!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Generally the only starfish that do well in a tank are Serpent and Brittle Stars. Others such as the barious Linkas have a mixed degree of successs for more than a few months in the tank. Others are preditory in nature and will not be reef safe. There is still a considerable amount of debate anong scientist as to what thier husbandry needs really are. These are very sensitive critters and best left to expert aquariust in a best case situation. I would recommend against them. Just my buck O five...


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Im sure, there is a starfish wizard here somewhere that will chime in, but in my run with saltwater tank keeping, i had 2 of those, small ones, but none the less red starfish, it is my understanding that they are kinda delicate, as is witnessed by my loss of both within months. Never figured out why, but also never bought anymore either, not in the business of killing starfish. If i were you i would do a lot of research on the keeping and hardiness of that particular starfish, and see if anyone else has gotten a longer life span out of them.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

+2


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks guys for your responses! 
I have read a bit on it and I've learned that they aren't the hardiest as you guys said, plus I really don't know much about them so maybe I'll just skip on that invert. But thanks again for your guys information!


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

If you decide to go with a starfish, I have had great success keeping Chocolate Chips in the past. However they are not reef safe (generally), and kinda limit what else you will put in the tank.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, I was actually looking at those the other day, unfortunately as cool as they look I don't think it would work out in my tank, once my tank is done cycling I plan on adding many corals. But thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

All starfish are extremely sensitive to changes in water parameters and consequently do much better in established aquaria. If you decide to keep starfish at some point, I'd suggest waiting several months until you have a somewhat more "mature" reef tank. Regardless, take it slow with the coral stocking and have fun!


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks ladyonyx. But yea, I don't think I'm going to keep a star fish even after my reef is more mature, I think they are to sensitive for a first time reef keeper, but thanks for your response!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

A wise decision I think!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Agreed. There are plenty of other awesome critters that are at least as cool as starfish


----------

